# Erreur suite à la suppression portion Boot Camp.



## Kendam29 (3 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour,

A la suite de la suppression de ma partition bootcamp, l'application m'a envoyé une erreur et me suggérait d'utiliser l'utilitaire de disque pour résoudre cette erreur. Sur l'utilitaire de disque je ne vois que ma partition macOS.
Bref, j'aurai souhaité savoir si tout était ok au niveau de mon partitionement, rien de compliqué, retrouver une et une seul partition macOS.
Voici le résultat de la commande diskutil list.

```
$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         821.3 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         28.0 GB    disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         27.7 GB    disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +849.0 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk1s2, disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            429.0 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 48.1 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                510.3 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4
```

En vous remerciant.

Cordialement.


----------



## Locke (3 Septembre 2019)

Kendam29 a dit:


> l'application m'a envoyé une erreur


Quelle application et quelle type d'erreur ?


----------



## Kendam29 (3 Septembre 2019)

L'application bootcamp. Après avoir supprimé la partition via bootcamp j'ai eu un message qui disait que la suppression n'avait pu être réalisé correctement (dsl je n'ai plus le message exact) et qu'il fallait utiliser l'utilitaire de disque.

Cordialement.


----------



## macomaniac (4 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour *Kendam
*
Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande récupère l'espace libre au Fusion Drive > puis réaffiche la tableau des disques

Poste l'ensemble de l'affichage retourné par la commande => que je voie s'il y a une blocage quelque part (et si oui : lequel).


----------



## Kendam29 (4 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour,


```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b ; diskutil list
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 178 680 172 544 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 999 995 129 856 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 999 994 101 760 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk2
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk1s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the fusion superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking the Fusion data structures
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by hfs_convert (945.220.38) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
warning: apfs_num_other_fsobjects (56) is not valid (57)
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (945.220.38) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.220.38) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.250.134) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk1s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 821 314 957 312 to 999 995 129 856 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         1000.0 GB  disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         28.0 GB    disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         27.7 GB    disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.0 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk1s2, disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            429.0 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 48.1 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                510.3 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      3.2 GB     disk2s4
```

Merci à vous pour les réponses.


----------



## macomaniac (4 Septembre 2019)

Problème résolu : tu as récupéré tout l'espace libre.


----------



## Kendam29 (4 Septembre 2019)

Parfait merci beaucoup!

Bonne journée.


----------

